# "GRAY Cstoration" verschwunden



## javaDeveloper2011 (21. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,

im Gimp hatte ich vor einiger Zeit die Option "GRAY Cstoration" unter "Verbessern" im Filter-Menü entdeckt. Super Möglichkeit viele - etwas unscharfe oder verpixelte - Bilder extrem aufzuwerten.
Nachdem ich nun aber von Fedora Linux auf Ubuntu umgestiegen bin und Gimp wider über die Pakteverwaltung installiert habe, ist das "GRAY Cstoration" weg!
Gibt es das in der neusten Gimp-Version nicht mehr?
Wieso?
Gibt es stattdessen wenigstens ein Plugin oder irgendwelche vergleichbaren Alternativen?

Hab schon viel gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden,
javaDeveloper2011


----------

